# Parts supplier



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hi guys

wanted to get some feed back about suppliers from you small engine techs and do-it youselfers, who do you guys think is a good source for parts over the internet...i've been dealing with M&D mower out of ohio the pass couple of month's.....shipping has been pretty good about a week or so to get parts...and price hasn't been too bad either....but this pass week i just ordered some parts and they hit my bank account for two different debits on the same parts....and charged me two different amounts....now i do realize mistakes happen in this internet world of ours......but i can't afford to pay twice on parts for one job.....and a double debit of just pennies difference from one another...makes me think they might be trying to pull a fast one...and i not catch it....lol..

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

well...i guess i'll reply to my own thread...looks like parts supply may be a touchy subject...lol

M&D is going to credit my account for the mistake...the lady i spoke to by phone was real appologetic about things saying it was a mistake from the parts diaghram part's list thingy...yada yada...lol

anyway...i think i will continue to do business with them...stuff happens...and they have been good in the past....

so who do you guys get parts from?...is it ok to mention this on the board?.....or is it a subject best left alone....lol

cajun


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Cajun,do U Have A Side Business Or A Store Front,im Looking For Some Ideas


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

town.....its a side business....i operate out of my house....which at times isn't so great...cause my yard looks like a lawn mower grave yard at times....lol

cajun


----------



## YouNgFiXiT247 (Jul 12, 2007)

Try to get connected with CPD goto CPD online they can get you Kohler, Tecumseh, parts direct OEM parts. They also offer a line called Stens and that is all after market parts and you can get just about anything from stens ranging from AYP to Toro all the big boy names, John Deere, Snapper, Cub Cadet, Ariens, Gravely, Craftsman, Dixie Chopper, you name it they have it. I own a small home based business and that is who i go through. Plus you get the parts at dealer cost and you get your parts next DAY!


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

youngfixit

thats outstanding...thanks....going to go and sign up with them...hows does it work...you give them your business id ( TAX ID) to be able to order whole sale?...or is geared to everybody can get the whole sale price?....this is what i was looking for...other places to get parts....i had others like outdoordistributors and precise small engine and shaky's small engine.....but no one offered whole sale pricing...

cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

newz

its not occuring yet because i have to be approved through a credit application......but if i have a tax id and pay taxes...i don't see how it will cut your throat for small engine tech's to get parts at a decent price...so we can enjoy a little extra profit in these economic trying times...explain to me how this will hurt a dealer by getting parts for repair at a whole sale price....so go ahead and be a tattle tale if it helps you sleep at night....i'm sure cpd screens who they give credit too...and if i pass their credit screening...then no skin off you.....welcome to america


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

newz

i have been in contact with cpd...and they have told me a person DOES NOT have to be an authorized dealer to get parts from them...i told them i work from my house in a shop out back...so they don't seem to have a problem with it....and yes the terrorist attacks from september 11th happened because someone was getting mower parts at a discount price....what a joke...yes we should all report that some poor guys are getting good prices on mower parts....lol

so if you still want to contact someone at cpd...here's is the guy i'm talking to...dave wald...so why don't you contact him...and tell him that his company shouldn't sell discount parts to the average joe.....you see even the average joe puts money into their pockets...maybe not at a big scale but...money none the less..and selling is good business no matter how small a scale

and when i said welcome to america.....i ment in a way of...america...home of free enterprise...and the land of the free where people can better themselves..
now i'm sorry if you feel that small engine tech's that work from their home is somehow infringing on some private little club that you feel, you are part of, because of being an AUTHORIZED DEALER...

but i spent in the neighborhood of a thousand dollars to put myself through small engine school and i want any deal i can get as far as engine parts to get some of my money back that i had to put out on school...and i also see that cpd has training programs that also can help to further a person's education and i think i may be interested in that also..

when i started this thread i was just inquiring about other places to get parts....jesus i can now see why other tech's stayed away from this thread....lol

now i love coming to this forum and learning stuff....and really don't want to make enemies with any of the good people on here....we are all here to share info and knowledge...but when you responded to what youngfixit and i was talking about...i felt like my tiny struggling business was being attacked in a small way...

i wish i would have taken the conversation youngfixit and i was having private ...then i would not have lost my temper and felt threatened about this...

so i will chalk it up as a lesson well learned about talking parts on this board since it is a touchy subject of sorts...and newz i have to admit...if i was an authorized dealer maybe i would feel the same way as you....but if cpd wants to sell parts to folks who are not big time dealers....i don't see the problem...money is money in their pocket and their bottom line...

cajun


----------



## YouNgFiXiT247 (Jul 12, 2007)

Newz71751 

I never said that I wasn't an authorized dealer. I am a factory trained authorized kohler, tecumseh service center. I have a master tech. certificate from kohler.... I don't know what kind of pricing they offer to unauthorized dealers, I was simply stating that they're realiable and easy to use. Also it doesn't take a rocket scientist to become a dealer.


----------



## YouNgFiXiT247 (Jul 12, 2007)

hmmmmm. Get a life newz


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## tweety652 (Oct 12, 2006)

who said they were selling at dealer price to non dealers??


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

who cares if the are selling at dealer prices,the poor man has to make a living to and i dont see no probs with someone trying to help someone out by selling to a non dealer at dealer price


----------

